#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Getting same locations In Shared Calendar

## L_ter

Hi everyone,

We have several users who would like to have the same locations when you
create a new entry in a shared calendar. What file caches the locations and
can it be transferred to another machine or do we have to clear each one down
and the create the same locations on each system.

can they do that????

----------


## ExlGuru

L_ter can you explain little more what exactly you want to do.

----------

